# 189 Visa Partner skills questions



## shashiprp (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and I have a feq questions about partner skills for adding points to visa 189. Sorry to add a new thread as my question was not answered in a different thread.

For partner to be added for points test, should the partner also take IELTS and score minimum 6 or above ? for the new visa rule 189. I did not understand properly about this by reading the skillset details for 189 visa


Thank you all in advance.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

shashiprp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I have a feq questions about partner skills for adding points to visa 189. Sorry to add a new thread as my question was not answered in a different thread.
> 
> ...


Hi shashiprp,

There are 2 possibilities out here :
* If you want to claim points for your partner then you need to do skill assessment for your partner too and she should have the minimum required score for ielts 
* If you are not claiming points for your partner then she only needs 4.5 in ielts or you can also provide a letter from the university/college stating that her education was completed in english. If the CO is not satisfied with the letter then he will ask u to get an ielts certficate for your wife then you can apply for it


----------



## yarikasaken (Oct 6, 2011)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi shashiprp,
> 
> There are 2 possibilities out here :
> * If you want to claim points for your partner then you need to do skill assessment for your partner too and she should have the minimum required score for ielts
> * If you are not claiming points for your partner then she only needs 4.5 in ielts or you can also provide a letter from the university/college stating that her education was completed in english. If the CO is not satisfied with the letter then he will ask u to get an ielts certficate for your wife then you can apply for it


Hi, is it necessary for my partner to be on the same occupation as me to get the partner skills points?
Because I am Analyst programmer under SOL, and my wife is a nurse.
If I do an assessment for her as a nurse, will it be valid? 
It was mentioned on SkillSelect website as below:
Thanks in advance.

" Partner Skills – Points
You can claim 'partner skills' points if your partner is also able to satisfy the basic requirements of age, English language ability, has nominated an occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) as the primary applicant for which they have obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and they meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience in a skilled occupation which is on the SOL as the primary applicant. "


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

No it can be a different occupation but both your and her occupations must appear in the same sol.


----------



## yarikasaken (Oct 6, 2011)

_shel said:


> No it can be a different occupation but both your and her occupations must appear in the same sol.


Thanks really appreciate the answer.


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

If I do not claim points for my partner skills set, does it mean the partner cannot work in australia after granting visa? Thanks for your time.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

2raghu said:


> If I do not claim points for my partner skills set, does it mean the partner cannot work in australia after granting visa? Thanks for your time.


Well, Not exactly.

The partner skill assessment is just for adding points to your score so that, your EOI is successful to get an invite.

Anybody having a PR is eligible to work in Australia.

BR,
Uday


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

irshad2005 said:


> ...
> * If you are not claiming points for your partner then she only needs 4.5 in ielts or you can also provide a letter from the university/college stating that her education was completed in english. If the CO is not satisfied with the letter then he will ask u to get an ielts certficate for your wife then you can apply for it


Is the letter from univ/college needed even if degree certificate shows the medium of instruction as English?


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Well, Not exactly.
> 
> The partner skill assessment is just for adding points to your score so that, your EOI is successful to get an invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification uday.


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to get 5 extra points from partner skills, he holds british passport. On the DIAC site it says if one is holder of british and US passport ,doesn't need to take IELTS. Is that right? And where on the EOI we submit that he is british?


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

aus82 said:


> I want to get 5 extra points from partner skills, he holds british passport. On the DIAC site it says if one is holder of british and US passport ,doesn't need to take IELTS. Is that right? And where on the EOI we submit that he is british?


Anyone with opionion?


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> Anyone with opionion?


Hi,

The functional English requirement is waived off, if Your partner holds a British Passport. Hence, no special need to mention it in the EOI. But it is not the same, when You are going to claim points for the partner's skills.

However, if you are claiming 5 points for your Partner's skills, then I hope You have got them assessed. Claim this in the EOI application appropriately, but as already updated earlier in the thread, It might be needed to get the IELTS done!

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> The functional English requirement is waived off, if Your partner holds a British Passport. Hence, no special need to mention it in the EOI. But it is not the same, when You are going to claim points for the partner's skills.
> 
> ...


Well, I am about to claim 5 points for partner skills and I have send my husband's documents for assessment (ACS) but only bachelor degree and reference letters. How do you assess document for functional English with british passport?


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

aus82 said:


> Well, I am about to claim 5 points for partner skills and I have send my husband's documents for assessment (ACS) but only bachelor degree and reference letters. How do you assess document for functional English with british passport?


And also on the DIAC site it says:

Proof of functional English

- the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

which makes me think he does not have to take IELTS....
Please respond if anyone thinks I am wrong !!


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> And also on the DIAC site it says:
> 
> Proof of functional English
> 
> ...


Hi, 

You are wrong in assuming so:

Your husband needs to write IELTS and secure a score of 6 in all bands - In order to claim 5 points for partner skills

If are not claiming points for your partner, then, there is no need of IELTS, by virtue of your husband's British Passport.

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are wrong in assuming so:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess for claiming 5 points for partner skills,partner must have COMPETENT english (6 each) and if not claiming 5 points FUNCTIONAL english is enough, am I right?


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> Thanks, I guess for claiming 5 points for partner skills,partner must have COMPETENT english (6 each) and if not claiming 5 points FUNCTIONAL english is enough, am I right?


Yes, absolutely.

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, absolutely.
> 
> BR,
> Uday


Is there any other way to prove he has competent english other than sitting Ielts and getting 6 in each section?

He finished high school in english language, can that help?


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

aus82 said:


> Is there any other way to prove he has competent english other than sitting Ielts and getting 6 in each section?
> 
> He finished high school in english language, can that help?


I also found this:
Competent English
For most skilled visas, you will need to show at least Competent English to meet the threshold criteria.

You can establish a competent level of English by:

Obtaining a score of at least 6 out of 9 for all four components of the IELTS test; or
Holding a passport from one of the following 5 countries:
Canada
New Zealand
United Kingdom
United States
Ireland


What do you think of this?


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> Is there any other way to prove he has competent english other than sitting Ielts and getting 6 in each section?
> 
> He finished high school in english language, can that help?


No!

You have to prove that you have competent English by either writing IELTS (6 each band) or the OET (scoring atleast B). I would say IELTS is better.

In any case, you seem to be focusing too much on English. if Your husband is having British Passport, then, I am assuming that, He can easily score 6 in all bands. (With all the years residing in Britain, definitely, English would have become easy for him).

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> No!
> 
> You have to prove that you have competent English by either writing IELTS (6 each band) or the OET (scoring atleast B). I would say IELTS is better.
> 
> ...


I know but what does this mean then:
I also found this:
Competent English
For most skilled visas, you will need to show at least Competent English to meet the threshold criteria.

You can establish a competent level of English by:

Obtaining a score of at least 6 out of 9 for all four components of the IELTS test; or
Holding a passport from one of the following 5 countries:
Canada
New Zealand
United Kingdom
United States
Ireland


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> I know but what does this mean then:
> I also found this:
> Competent English
> For most skilled visas, you will need to show at least Competent English to meet the threshold criteria.
> ...


I really do not understand, why You are bent on repeating the same.

For any points claim, the English should be competent level - band 6 each in all

What you are confusing here is Competent English with Functional English requirement for Partners(without points claim).

If you still would stand by what you said, could you please refer me to the document, where you found Competent English to be established by Passport of a country?

In any case, it is more than crystal clear that, IELTS or OET is certainly needed for Claiming points.

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

Please see under competent english:

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-english.php


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> Please see under competent english:
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-english.php


Hi,

I stand corrected. The British passport and being a citizen of Britain meets the threshold of Competent English!

And regret the mistake and misleading posts earlier! 


BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

aus82 said:


> Please see under competent english:
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-english.php


Ok , i think this is pretty clear:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/

*--------documents that prove your partner has at least competent English*

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

*Competent 0 * 

You must provide one of the following:

* evidence that you hold a passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America*
an IELTS result showing you have a band score of at least 6 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing
evidence that you have taken an OET language test and attained a score of at least B in each of the four components of an OET as specified by the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

aus82 said:


> Ok , i think this is pretty clear:
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> *--------documents that prove your partner has at least competent English*
> ...


Yes, that is right, and my sincerest apologies for having advised you with a misinformation.

Also, Is Your husband a UK citizen and holding UK passport? (I don't know, if they issue Passports to non-citizens)

BR,
Uday


----------



## aus82 (Feb 17, 2013)

UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, that is right, and my sincerest apologies for having advised you with a misinformation.
> 
> Also, Is Your husband a UK citizen and holding UK passport? (I don't know, if they issue Passports to non-citizens)
> 
> ...


He was born in UK and holds UK passport, but he doesn't live in UK right now.
Anyway, he has the passport.


----------



## kiranvskiran (Aug 23, 2013)

*RPL Confirmation*

Hello,

Thanks in Advance for clarifying my question.

I have completed my BSC Computers & then MBA Finance & Marketing, Addition to this I have HDSE Diploma from Aptech. Currently I have 6 + Yrs of experience as a System Analyst and 1.6 yrs of experience in Marketing. Now I am going to apply Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa with my current experience. 

Now I am in a stage of applying my ACS with my current experience. Can you please confirm Whether i need to submit Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL) along with my ACS.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 visa and waiting for CO allocation. I didn't include my partner information during my visa application. Now that my marriage is getting fixed I want to include my partner information as well. I have learnt that I can add my partner before my actual visa is getting granted. Now the question is that what are documents I should be collecting for my partner? Please note that I don't have to claim any point for my partner.


Also suggest what are document other than marriage certificate we can produce to show that we have a ongoing relationship.

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## sharaash (Sep 10, 2013)

*Partner's Skill Assesment*



_shel said:


> No it can be a different occupation but both your and her occupations must appear in the same sol.


Hi, also want to add the partner's Skill points to my application. Please tell, how to know whether my occupation and my partner's occupation is on same SOL. On the immigration website, the Skilled Occupation List document is comprising of all Occupation Ids. It's not clear to determine which occupations belongs to which particular list.
Below is the list of occupation relevant to me and my wife's occupation

Occupation ID ANNZO Assessing Authority
Code
------------------------------------- ----------- ----------------------------
ICT business Analyst 261111 ACS
Systems Analyst 261112 ACS
Analyst Programmer 261311 ACS
Developer Programmer 261312 ACS
Software Engineer 261313 ACS

The occupation ID that suits me are Analyst Programmer, Developer Programmer and Software Engineer, and those suits my wife are ICT Business Analyst and System Analyst.

Will it be OK to apply for my ACS application under Developer Programmer and my wife's ACS application under System Analyst?

Thanks!


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> No it can be a different occupation but both your and her occupations must appear in the same sol.


Dear Shel,

For 189 VISA my occupation is in SOL list and my partners occupation is in CSOL list (its closed currently) 

I have done ACS assessment,IELTS and submitted EOI as per below signature

If I get required Vetassess assessment of partner's skills as well as my partner clears IELTS (6 in all) 

However since my partners occupation is not in SOL hence I will not be able to claim partners 5 points to improve my EOI points.

Please clarify.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sumdor yes you cant claim partner points,, as her occupation is not on SOL list.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Sumdor yes you cant claim partner points,, as her occupation is not on SOL list.


Dear ivetka,

I am surprised and confused

As all the occupations are appearing in CSOL list, it cannot be conidered for partners 5 points skills.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

yarikasaken said:


> " Partner Skills – Points
> You can claim 'partner skills' points if your partner is also able to satisfy the basic requirements of age, English language ability, has nominated an occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) as the primary applicant for which they have obtained a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and they meet the Australian study requirement or have recent work experience in a skilled occupation which is on the SOL as the primary applicant. "


Dear Seniors,

Kindly give me the source of above document

As I checked partners skills (page 28) under 189, this clause is not mentioned,http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Kindly help.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

I had a query. For claiming points for Partner Skill, one of the condition is "partner has nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"
What does it mean? Does it mean partner should have nominated for the same skilled occupation subclass as i have or can it be different as well?

Right now i have applied for skill assessment as an ICT Business Analyst and my partner is currently working in category Software Engineer/Developer Programmer. Will that be considered a part of same skilled occupation list or not?

Thanks in advance
Arc


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

thearc said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had a query. For claiming points for Partner Skill, one of the condition is "partner has nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"
> What does it mean? Does it mean partner should have nominated for the same skilled occupation subclass as i have or can it be different as well?
> ...


Same occupation list means both of you must be from either SOL (189 applicants), or CSOL (190).

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/csol.pdf


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm logged EOI during march 2017 and waiting for invitation. 

have got few questions related to partner skills & visa application as I have added my partner skills to get additional 5 points to my score. 

After receiving invitation, do i need to apply visa for partner as well immediately or I can just apply for myself ? Due to some personal reason, I m asking whether it is mandatory to include in visa processing after receiving invitation for spouse as well ? 

Appreciate your help in this regard.

thanks a lot

vinod


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi,

I and my wife are planning to apply for 189 visa. My wife is going to be primary applicant. We both have +ve skills assessment from relevant bodies. While getting my assessment I submitted affidavits from my coalegues from my current and previous employers. It is impossible for me to get job duties on company letter heads. My question is shall I go ahead and claim extra 5 points in my wife's application as I have +ve assessment. Is showing partner's reference letters mandatory? Will just showing the affidavits I provided for assessment be enough.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatavinodk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm logged EOI during march 2017 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> ...


If you are claiming partner points, then the partner has to be included from Day 1

It is one of the conditions for claiming partner points

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

guriindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I and my wife are planning to apply for 189 visa. My wife is going to be primary applicant. We both have +ve skills assessment from relevant bodies. While getting my assessment I submitted affidavits from my coalegues from my current and previous employers. It is impossible for me to get job duties on company letter heads. My question is shall I go ahead and claim extra 5 points in my wife's application as I have +ve assessment. Is showing partner's reference letters mandatory? Will just showing the affidavits I provided for assessment be enough.
> 
> Thanks


Only the affidavits may not be sufficient even for the partner

The partner may also have to give salary slips, bank statements , tax deductions evidence etc. To show that he actually worked due to which he was given the positive assessment 
Of course, the CO may not ask for it, but in case asked, you should be in a position to provide the same

Cheers


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Only the affidavits may not be sufficient even for the partner
> 
> The partner may also have to give salary slips, bank statements , tax deductions evidence etc. To show that he actually worked due to which he was given the positive assessment
> Of course, the CO may not ask for it, but in case asked, you should be in a position to provide the same
> ...


Thanks for a prompt reply. Yes I do have everything with me salary slips, bank statements, tax docs

Only thing I can not give is job duties (reference letters) on company letterhead. For which I have affidavits in place. Will that work?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

guriindia said:


> Thanks for a prompt reply. Yes I do have everything with me salary slips, bank statements, tax docs
> 
> Only thing I can not give is job duties (reference letters) on company letterhead. For which I have affidavits in place. Will that work?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


You have posted similar questions on another thread also
Posting on different thread is not only against forum rules, may also confuse the members and you may land up getting the wrong advice

Please stick to a single thread to maintain continuity 
Cheers


----------

